# What is the optimal amount of protein per day for building muscle?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question: What is the optimal amount of protein to take a day if you want to build muscle? Answer: As a rule of thumb I recommend 1-2 grams of protein per pound of bodyweight. You should not go below 1 gram, and there is no real need to go above 2 grams (unless you’re not [...]

*Read More...*


----------

